
Get release updates from your favorite open source projects to your email - scopsy
https://releasly.co
======
scopsy
Hi guys, Releasly is a new side project I created to notify me on new open-
source version releases. You can decide the release type you want, and the
notification interval.

Looking to hear your thoughts :)

